# Chow chows!! Who has them?



## todds_out (Aug 29, 2007)

I was just looking over the net, basically trying to find a dog that wasn't a tiny dog that may be suitable for a large apartment and only needed around one walk a day. 

I've read similar requirements meantioned over a handful of different care sheets and I think I may have found a suitable dog for me until I can own the dog of my dreams.

Does anyone own these? 

How do you find them to be temperament wise?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

There is someone on here who has bred chow's for showing cant for the life in me remember their user name though:bash:


What dog is the dog of your dreams ? sorry just being nosey :lol2:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

I have only met about 3 chows but 2 of them were a bit dubious. I have heard a fair few negative comments about them temperament wise so be careful. As Emma says there is someone on here who breeds them and I remember had only positive comments for them though and I bow (wow :lol2 to their superior knowledge.


----------



## todds_out (Aug 29, 2007)

Siberian Huskies are my dream dog. Chows are very different in personality and lower maintenance from the sound of things.. medium sized similar to husky, maybe slightly smaller. They kinda remind me of like a lion and a teddy bear mixed together and they don't have high energy levels like other dogs and apparently.

I'd like to know more and maybe speak to someone who has experience with them.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

todds_out said:


> Siberian Huskies are my dream dog. Chows are very different in personality and lower maintenance from the sound of things.. medium sized similar to husky, maybe slightly smaller. They kinda remind me of like a lion and a teddy bear mixed together and they don't have high energy levels like other dogs and apparently.
> 
> I'd like to know more and maybe speak to someone who has experience with them.


 
tbh if a husky is your dream dog then why not wait until you can get a husky?

Not meaning this in a nasty way but.............once you finally get your husky then the chow is gonna be put into the i have my dream dog now catergory so your not as important.............may not happen but in my opinion its possible an i have seen it happen too 

what makes you think that the care needs and requirements are so much more different for chows as they are for huskies?????


----------



## lilworm (Aug 11, 2007)

I own both my chow female now 10yrs was a rescue and has the sweetest personality now dont get me wrong she wont throw herself at you like the huskies will but she is happy to say hi and have a fuss but she would lose no sleep if you did not stroke her easy come easy go.....
they are loyal, very stubborn but saying that our chow has a whole boxful of tricks and commands she has learnt they do like to think it over and it must be worthwhile, paitience is what you need if you shout at a chow they will ignore you thats a sign of weakness to them, 
socialise your chow well or you will get an anti social dog but also dont let other people force their dogs on to your chow they wont tolerate its bad manners, 
they can be very paitient with other dogs and even join in play but if they get pushy a chow will tell another dog to p off, 
i find most dogs that meet efe are very respectful she just ooozes this personaility that makes other dogs just chill when around only the worst behaved push and she takes alot she wil chosse to walk off first of all but if they push she will tell them NO thats usually enough and i mean they really have to push her and by this time i have usually stepped in and told the owner to get a grip of their dog.

They dont suffer fools or weak leaders they will take over and lead thats when you have problems with behaviour and maybe agression, they would need more than one walk a day my girl wont toilet in her backyard they are cat like clean so going out for poops is essential.

As much as chows go hand in hand with huskies their personas are Worlds apart.....temperements vary, you can get chilled out ploddy chows or gazelle chows that zoom around and can jump fences, you need a decent breeder and these dogs are around a £1000 to buy, you could get a rescue but i cannot see a rescue allowing you a dog your only going to walk once a day, or you could buy from a dodgy breeder and risk a mentally unstable unhealthy dog

My personal opinion that any dog should get at least 2 walks a day there days are long and it can be boring and a walk in the morning and evening and food is all that some dogs live for and its the basics thats the most important, if you only want to walk once a day i dont think a dog is the pet of choice i feel it would be highly unfair on the dog. and not the right choice for a chow chow even if you dont go on missions they should at minimum get 2x 30 minutes a day min. I hope this is of some help.


----------



## todds_out (Aug 29, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> tbh if a husky is your dream dog then why not wait until you can get a husky?
> 
> Not meaning this in a nasty way but.............once you finally get your husky then the chow is gonna be put into the i have my dream dog now catergory so your not as important.............may not happen but in my opinion its possible an i have seen it happen too
> 
> what makes you think that the care needs and requirements are so much more different for chows as they are for huskies?????


I kinda saw this coming and I kinda agree to some extent. I can promise though that anything I take into my home and love gets as much love and attention as all the rest of the pets I own. One of the reasons why I say I will get one later is because I know at the moment I couldn't be home enough for husky and to me that would mean almost all the time within reason. I also don't know how long It will be until I am in a possition to be living somewhere with a garden. If I had both dogs they would be treated the same. I think a lot of both breeds and I think they both have their unique qualities but ones I can relate to and that is why I say they are the dogs for me. I've read so much up on huskies... and I mean loads. I think I must have been on nearly every website I could find on the internet that was in English. I've also read this fantastic book on Siberian Huskies. It was the best one I could find on the breed and tells you everything about them and more. More than the internet has provided me with too. It's called 'The Siberian Husky' By Michael Jennings. I recomend it to anyone who wants to know about this breed.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

todds_out said:


> I kinda saw this coming and I kinda agree to some extent. I can promise though that anything I take into my home and love gets as much love and attention as all the rest of the pets I own. One of the reasons why I say I will get one later is because I know at the moment I couldn't be home enough for husky and to me that would mean almost all the time within reason. I also don't know how long It will be until I am in a possition to be living somewhere with a garden. If I had both dogs they would be treated the same. I think a lot of both breeds and I think they both have their unique qualities but ones I can relate to and that is why I say they are the dogs for me. I've read so much up on huskies... and I mean loads. I think I must have been on nearly every website I could find on the internet that was in English. I've also read this fantastic book on Siberian Huskies. It was the best one I could find on the breed and tells you everything about them and more. More than the internet has provided me with too. It's called 'The Siberian Husky' By Michael Jennings. I recomend it to anyone who wants to know about this breed.


 
Hun i wasnt pin pointin just saying i have have seen it happen 

i think its fantastic that your willing to wait until you have the time to put into a husky hun 

takes a true lover of the breed to wait till you know the times right an i have alot of respect for you for that:no1:


----------



## todds_out (Aug 29, 2007)

lilworm said:


> I own both my chow female now 10yrs was a rescue and has the sweetest personality now dont get me wrong she wont throw herself at you like the huskies will but she is happy to say hi and have a fuss but she would lose no sleep if you did not stroke her easy come easy go.....
> they are loyal, very stubborn but saying that our chow has a whole boxful of tricks and commands she has learnt they do like to think it over and it must be worthwhile, paitience is what you need if you shout at a chow they will ignore you thats a sign of weakness to them,
> socialise your chow well or you will get an anti social dog but also dont let other people force their dogs on to your chow they wont tolerate its bad manners,
> they can be very paitient with other dogs and even join in play but if they get pushy a chow will tell another dog to p off,
> ...



Thanks for your sharing your experience of the breed. What you have said actually concludes much of what I have read on the net and I still feel that they would be a suitable breed for me. I don't think I really meant I would just walk it once a day. I have looked after my friends German Shepherd and I was taking it out a few times a day. I understand they need to do their business so I'm fully aware they're not just going to be going out just once in the day. I understand that they can be stubborn and without decent amounts of socialisation with people and other animals that would be a problem but I actually feel personally that ... Without sounding odd I probably am fairly similar generally speaking to the personality of a Chow Chow. I'm quite Stubborn. I certainly don't shout, even if I am really irritated. I would set the rules very early on and stick to them. With Huskies even, you can act like a push over as they will take over and I would no let it happen. I don't like rudness and anything or anyone to think they are going to do something I'm not comfortable with and I would not let no dog even sit on the sofa with me as I would consider it as my space. My personal feelings and aim when taking care of my dogs would be to make sure they know their place. Not in a nasty way but in rules inforcing way. I'm very playful and think that my personality is actually extreme as I like to have a good play and laugh and have big bursts of energy which is why I also feel that I would love a Husky too.


----------



## todds_out (Aug 29, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> Hun i wasnt pin pointin just saying i have have seen it happen
> 
> i think its fantastic that your willing to wait until you have the time to put into a husky hun
> 
> takes a true lover of the breed to wait till you know the times right an i have alot of respect for you for that:no1:


Yeah I know I just thought I'd better explain myself as I know I'm not always very clear about what I actually mean by what I say.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

todds_out said:


> Yeah I know I just thought I'd better explain myself as I know I'm not always very clear about what I actually mean by what I say.


 
well yips wasnt overally clear but you deffo have your head screwed on :2thumb:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

todds_out said:


> I was just looking over the net, basically trying to find a dog that wasn't a tiny dog that may be suitable for a large apartment and only needed around one walk a day.
> 
> I've read similar requirements meantioned over a handful of different care sheets and I think I may have found a suitable dog for me until I can own the dog of my dreams.
> 
> Does anyone own these?


 No dog can manage on only one walk per day. How would you like to be told you can only go to the toilet once every 24 hours? You won't find any responsible dog breeder who would be willing to sell a pup to live in a flat. 
Any dog, would need at least 4 walks per day if they had no other access outside. Never allowed to lay in the sunshine, no garden to run about in or chase a ball ect. I'm sorry but you sound like just the person who should not own a dog. Not at the moment in any case. Perhaps when you have more time and a suitable home.
May I ask what exactly you think you will get from a dog and what it will do for your life? You should be considering how much quality of life you can offer and not what is the minimum you can get away with. In short, it appears you are not able to provide what a dog would need in terms of commitment, excersize and toilet opportunities for a dog of any kind. No matter what breed it is, they all need to be able to run about a couple of times a day and go to the toilet at least 4 times a day just like you or I do. Unless of course you will be happy when it pees and craps in your flat and the place starts stinking, and then it starts barking all day long from pent up energy and frustration at not getting what it needs. Seen people like that on these animal rescue type programmes. Don't do it.


----------



## todds_out (Aug 29, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> No dog can manage on only one walk per day. How would you like to be told you can only go to the toilet once every 24 hours? You won't find any responsible dog breeder who would be willing to sell a pup to live in a flat.
> Any dog, would need at least 4 walks per day if they had no other access outside. Never allowed to lay in the sunshine, no garden to run about in or chase a ball ect. I'm sorry but you sound like just the person who should not own a dog. Not at the moment in any case. Perhaps when you have more time and a suitable home.
> May I ask what exactly you think you will get from a dog and what it will do for your life? You should be considering how much quality of life you can offer and not what is the minimum you can get away with. In short, it appears you are not able to provide what a dog would need in terms of commitment, excersize and toilet opportunities for a dog of any kind. No matter what breed it is, they all need to be able to run about a couple of times a day and go to the toilet at least 4 times a day just like you or I do. Unless of course you will be happy when it pees and craps in your flat and the place starts stinking, and then it starts barking all day long from pent up energy and frustration at not getting what it needs. Seen people like that on these animal rescue type programmes. Don't do it.


I'm sorry but I do think you should read the whole thread before you start throwing your opinions around like you are. I'll try not to be offended by what you just said. Your concerns should be met by my previous replies to the other people I have replied to. And without sounding too abnoxious I'd just like to enlighten you with the fact that not everyone has a garden and many of which are great dog owners... They may even have a large park just 5 minutes walk away (like I do) where the dog can have a good run around to expend their energy. And believe it or not there are breeds that I do know about and have encountered that can live happily in an appartment. There are a few tog breeds to mention like the Chihuahua which actually prefer the warmth and security of an appartment.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

todds_out said:


> One of the reasons why I say I will get one later is because I know at the moment I couldn't be home enough for husky


'm sorry but if you aren't home enough for a husky then you aren't at home enough for a dog period. I feel very strongly about people selfishly getting a dog despite the fact that they simply haven't the time for one. You leave any dog alone all day long in a flat and you will soon have the neighours complaining that your dog is barking and howling all day out of desperate lonliness, and may even find it chews and wrecks your home too. Then if you decide that the time wasn't right after all and decide to rehome the dog, you will be rehoming one with severe seperation anxiety issues and mental problems which may never be overcome. I have taken in dogs like this which have gone from owner to owner before coming into rescue. And all because someone thought that it was ok to have a dog, any breed of dog, in a flat and then go out to work all day.
I beg you. Don't get a dog until you have the time to care for one properly and that means maximum standards and not the minimum you can get away with.


----------



## todds_out (Aug 29, 2007)

Sorry but I think you have misunderstood me and don't actually know enough about Huskies to give such a response that would give the impression that all dog breeds have the same needs. You also do not know my circumstances or my intentions or plans for the future. I think you should, just out of politeness not jump to conclusions about someone and then give possible outcomes of that persons actions. That is extremely rude.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

todds_out said:


> I'm sorry but I do think you should read the whole thread before you start throwing your opinions around like you are. I'll try not to be offended by what you just said. Your concerns should be met by my previous replies to the other people I have replied to. And without sounding too abnoxious I'd just like to enlighten you with the fact that not everyone has a garden and many of which are great dog owners... They may even have a large park just 5 minutes walk away (like I do) where the dog can have a good run around to expend their energy. And believe it or not there are breeds that I do know about and have encountered that can live happily in an appartment. There are a few tog breeds to mention like the Chihuahua which actually prefer the warmth and security of an appartment.


 You asked for an opinion and I gave mine based on the fact that you wanted a dog which only took the bare minimum of attention and only 1 walk a day (your own words).
As for chihuahuas prefering centrally heated flats. Would you care to come and see mine then? Luckily they have just over half an acre to run about in and get muddy and wet no matter what the weather. Oh, and I have no central heating in my cottage either.
I gave you my opinion based on around 30 year experience as a breeder, exhibitor, groomer, trainer and rescuer of dogs, all breeds and mixes. What are you basing your statement about chihuahuas on? BTW, these dainty little central heated flat dwelling dogs of mine are proper little savages. Lookit them tearing a rabbit apart with their teeth.









and yes, they are pure bred chihuahuas too. Just country dogs like all of mine are.When it comes to basic requirements a dog is a dog is a dog. Big or small one breed or another, they all need a certain level of care which means not being left alone for 8 hours or more, mental stimulation, companionship, exersize and the ability to be able to go to the toilet more than once a day. 
What worries me is that you have taken offence because I said as much and it wasn't what you wanted to hear. Well I'm sorry you feel defensive but if you haven't the time for a Sibe, you haven't the time for any dog.
How will you be able to toilet train, which means taking it out every hour at least? How will you manage the 4 meals a day a pup needs?
So very sorry if I'm not saying what you want to hear. I tell it how it is.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

todds_out said:


> Sorry but I think you have misunderstood me and don't actually know enough about Huskies to give such a response that would give the impression that all dog breeds have the same needs. You also do not know my circumstances or my intentions or plans for the future. I think you should, just out of politeness not jump to conclusions about someone and then give possible outcomes of that persons actions. That is extremely rude.


 And I am sorry that you appear to be lacking in knowledge in dog care. No matter whether you have a rottie, husky, cocker spaniel, chihuahua, they all have a certain basic level of care needed. My rottie cross newfie needs to go to the toilet as many times in the day as my chihuahuas do. The lurcher needs company as my jack russell cross does. Of course I don't know your circumstances. How could I? I posted a response based on the questions you asked, nothing more, nothing less. Whatever your plans for the future are, it makes no difference to the original question you asked which was about only taking the dog out once a day and having no time for a husky.
I gave possible outcomes based on my level of involvement in dogs generally and doing rescue. I breed, do rescue and run a dog advice line and have been involved with dogs and their care for nearly 30 years.
I do get rather exasperated when people call me rude when in fact, I have been nothing but polite in my posting. Just because I've expressed an opinion which is contrary to whjat you wanted people to tell you, that doesn't constitute rudeness.
I stand by what I said based on what you wrote. At the moment, you are not a suitable owner for a dog.
I know what it is like to want a dog. I am lucky enough to own 18 of them. My son was brought up with a pack of dogs and yearns to own a boxer or two which is the breed he grew up with when I had show kennels. However, he works full time and hasn't enough time to dedicate to a dog properly. And because he is a true dog lover and not just a dog keeper, he will not get a dog until he is in a position to do right by one. Needless to say, I am very proud of him for that. It's called self discipline.That means not doing something which might cause harm to another living being, just because you want your desires gratified.
I hope you do hget the dog you desire when the time is right and you have the time to devote to a dog. To imagine it will live in some kind of suspended animation, and not really demand anything of you until you decide to pay it attention when you have a spare minute is just pie in the sky I'm afraid. And I wasn't being rude there either, just voicing my opinion. To illustrate the difference, I would be willing to send a PM to you in which I was rude. Just in order to help you see the difference :lol2:


----------



## lilworm (Aug 11, 2007)

Although i agree with some of what your saying fenowoman, i do disagree with why he cannot go to work, I have been made redundant, but i worked full time with 4 huskies and a chow in this house all of which are rescues similar to some of your rescues and some which Had behavioural problems, now mine are happy to be left alone, but i cater for their needs with walks mental stimulation and whatever else i feel they need, training socialisation grooming i offer nothing but the best food and all my time when i am not at work or on here is spent doing something with them or they are like now happily crashed out, 

no no dog should settle for one walk aday but he made it clear this would not be so, 

but i feel your saying unless i spend 25/7 with my dogs i am a bad owner, then i can see why you rub people up the wrong way as this is not the case my dogs dont fight amogst themselves destroy property howl or carry on in any such way to cause distress, 
i know alot of single dog households who work theres a hell of alot of them out there, all devote their time to their dog when not working i dont feel its fair for you to say they are not worthy because they need to earn a living, I do respect your honesty and passion and thats your right to have but its not the only opinion. 
you can leave a dog in a flat i did with my first husky if you cater for the dogs individual needs or you get a dog thats suited to your lifestyle and arrangements, some dogs are better suited to life not co habiting with other dogs some are more needy or the social structure you need to know who you are what your prepared to do for your dog and is it enough and then match the dog to your lifestyle
i cannot see the problem, and this attitude is why 1000s of dogs in rescue go without homes because those that run it believe only in those at home all day and the reality is there are many good homes cannot spend all day doing doggy things if you have things like mortgages to pay for, 

having a mortgage does not mean your unworthy of owning a dog. living on a main road does not make you unworthy, 
living in a flat does not make you unworthy....being on benifits does not make you unworthy, thats like saying anyone on benifits or disabled should not own a dog.......there would be uproar if i said that, 

being a lazy :censor: and not walking because you cant be arsed does make you unworthy

letting it only out in a garden and not walking does

living in a flat not bothering to walk your dog and locking up all day cos your busy does...

not payng for vets because you fancy a drink at the weekend does

There will never be an area where we will all agree on dogs and whats right in the finite detail that is we can agree on the basic needs.... but its nothing to do with us what people decide to do we can advise on breeds and needs and basic animal care it will have to be provided and the responsible party will have to decide if they are ready or not and then if they do decide then we expect them to step up to the plate and do what right for the life of the dog : victory:


----------



## todds_out (Aug 29, 2007)

I have expanded and clarified on all my answers and you clearly have not taken them into account and keep refering to the part first post in the thread. You have actually been completely undignified with your replies.
You are also insinuating I would possibly even put an animal in harms way to quench my desires for owning that animal. You are saying you are not being rude but I think you know you are. and I'm really sad you are even amused. 

Regardless of what you may feel I may be lacking in experience. You have not taken what I have said on board in a good and faithful manner. I believe we are just replying to each other in the way we feel we should based on our morals. I can understand what you are saying and that you may have experience but do you understand that I have the best intentions an will not leave a dog alone for hours on end?

If you can't then that's the only problem we have on this topic.

Thanks lilworm for clearing that up too. It's nice to know there's logic an rationality still in the room.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

todds_out said:


> I have expanded and clarified on all my answers and you clearly have not taken them into account and keep refering to the part first post in the thread. You have actually been completely undignified with your replies.
> You are also insinuating I would possibly even put an animal in harms way to quench my desires for owning that animal. You are saying you are not being rude but I think you know you are. and I'm really sad you are even amused.
> 
> Regardless of what you may feel I may be lacking in experience. You have not taken what I have said on board in a good and faithful manner. I believe we are just replying to each other in the way we feel we should based on our morals. I can understand what you are saying and that you may have experience but do you understand that I have the best intentions an will not leave a dog alone for hours on end?
> ...


I think you are being too emotional. I have kept my sense of dignity at all times. I have not been rude. I have expressed an opinion and explained exactly whay I believe what I do. That is dignified and polite. As for referring back to your first post, since it was the post you made initially and which you posted your feelings, I took it that you actually meant what you wrote. How am I to know that you didn't mean what you wrote? If you write one thing, then change your mind and mean something different to what you wrote, how is anyone to give an honest opinion?
You accuse me of not reading your posts yet you appear to have completely missed the bit where I said: " Not at the moment in any case. Perhaps when you have more time and a suitable home."
As a breeder I have certain criteria when choosing suitable owners for my puppies. One of them is that I will never sell a puppy to someone who lives in a flat. They might be lovely people and on a personal level I might really like them. Howver, I keep mentioning the house training and the 4 feeds a day and if it is all on it's own for 8 or more hours, I cannot see how this is possible.
One day I have no doubt that you'll make a dedicated and caring dog owner. However, based on what you posted, I just don't think you can fulfill that role at the present time, based on what you posted.
This is not an insult, not rude and I have no personal feelings of any kind towards you since I do not know you. My response is always completely unemotional and unbiased.


----------



## todds_out (Aug 29, 2007)

I was not being emotional but your responses were very provocative and even lilworm had something to say about that. Believe it or not I generally agree with you on dog keeping. I know my current circumstances will not allow a decent level of care but I wasn't saying I was just going to jump in there and buy a dog. 
I disagree that someone that lives in a flat not being able to look after and ensure all the dogs requirements are met. People can do this. It is a case of do they have enough time to cator for the needs of the dog and if they can then there is absolutely no reason why they could not take care of a dog. You've obviously seen some terrible things happen to dogs and have delt with dogs that have been in quite a state after neglect and it's only a good thing to be cautious but being too assuming is just heading for conflict and thats obviously where we hit heads. I admire anyone who loves knows about and can take care of the animals they love.

If all this thread is going to be about is expressing ones opinions then I think we have. We will not completely agree and I'm sure many good dog owners won't either.

That is all. J.


----------



## bgfaith (Oct 7, 2008)

I used to breed and show chows i have 6 any questions ask me sorry havent read whole thread going to read it now!


----------



## bgfaith (Oct 7, 2008)

Here is my experience on chows. Our Dogs cant tolerate long walks chows cant period. All the chows i have seen get tired very easily. Thats why at Crufts when the chow is doing the lap of honour around the ring they have to do the small dogs walk as they arent like other breeds the same size. Some chows are exception to this rule like ones in america as they do use them for agility. Chows in England are bred to be stocky and chows cannot climb up and down stairs as their legs are straight and not like other breeds of dogs who have that curve on their hind legs. Temperament wise chows are fantastic! I have only had one of our dogs bite me and that was due to my own fault as a child when she had puppies. They love children if brought up with them but most will tolerate or move away if not wanting to be bothered. Ours sleep all the day only time they wake up is our dinner time to go out their own dinner time or if someone comes in. They are very stubborn when they want to be but you can always sway a chow. I would recommend chows to everyone as they are fantastic animals. But there are known problems healthwise in the chow but apart from that they are brill.

Think thats everything if you have any questions let me know and ill answer them for you


----------



## bgfaith (Oct 7, 2008)

Oh forgot to say none of ours are similar. I have one who is the boss if any start playing she will put a stop to it. I have one that is very mothery she cleans everyone makes sure they are alright nurse them. I have two who cant be seperated as they are best friends and if she is away from her uncle she cries cause she cant pull on his tail and play. The youngest just likes causing trouble if someone has done something wrong she thinks its her duty to tell them off so she starts fights by attacking them. Then there is the"runt" of the pack none of the dogs like her as we rescued her she "growls" if you talk to her, tell her to do something, give her affection, walk past her. None of the other dogs like her for those reason. Even our most atheletic dog cant tolerate no more than 15 minute walk a day


----------



## todds_out (Aug 29, 2007)

They sound great bgfaith. 15 minutes doesn't sound very long.. are you sure? How would you take them anywhere without them getting tired? I've done some more research on them and have read various peoples opinions on them some people say they are bit err narky, can be dangerous and not that trustable and others say they are fine if socialised and are tought and trained in a firm manner from puppyhood. The possitive views from the sounds of things seem to come from the breeders of that breed and the others just from people who have met or are just general owners.

I'll send you a PM so we can have a talk about it because I love to learn as much as I can about something before I seriously consider it.


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

I don't think living in a flat is prohibitive to owning a dog, or even a puppy. I also know quite a few responsible and reputable breeders who would be prepared to sell a dog to someone who lived in a flat, so do not think they will not. However, I do not know of one good breeder who would sell a dog to someone who worked full time, unless they either worked from home or could take the dog with them to work. 

Also, whilst some dogs might cope with only one walk per day, I don't think they thrive on it, and if you only have time for one walk per day, I would honestly question whether you have time in your life for a dog. A dog isn't just a pet, it is a whole lifestyle change if done properly. 

Going back to the flat thing... toilet training is possible, but will be very, very hard if you don't have a garden, and plenty of people find it hard enough to toilet train a pup with garden access. You really need to be able to take a young pup outside every half hour or so. Is that going to be possible?


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

i've had a chow and he was wonderful. they can be stubborn and headstrong but also loving and loyal. i loved my bailey.

one word of advice though don't go and see a litter chowlets (don't you just love that word) unless you're sure you definately want one becuae they are impossible to resist. when i got my chow, i was actuaslly looking for a boxer pup but got serverly sidetracked lol. 

there is a brill book about chows as well that i had. it tells you about owning the breed but also goes into why some people belive they have a black tongue and why some people believe they're more related to bears than dogs.


----------



## chowlover (Jan 21, 2009)

I have three chows.
I can't ever imagine ever owning any other breed of dog.
Walking 15 mins at most.:lol2:I must admit they don't need a lot of exersize.I have just lost one at 12 and a half.He would walk for an hour when he was younger no problems.Ok he slowed down when he got older.He never ailed anything.
Mine are all pets and live in the house.
I have never owned a chow that couldn't walk more than 15 mins.
Chows can live in a flat no problem.
As for chows at Crufts not being able to get round .That is just some chows not all.
bgfaith you didn't see my boy at Crufts.He could walk miles.
What are the known problems with chows?


----------



## lilworm (Aug 11, 2007)

oh you must post some pics chowlover :flrt: our girl is 10 now and loves her walks she even roughhouses with the huskies and usually wins, we hope to rescue another someday. you should see her motor off lead in the secure field we let the huskies off in. :flrt:


----------



## chowlover (Jan 21, 2009)

lilworn would love to see a picture of your girl.
Here are some of mine.


----------



## lilworm (Aug 11, 2007)

Awwww wow makes me want another so much more that first pic is just precious lovely chows whos who?

anyways heres our baby girl efe lots of pics as we love her soooo much :flrt:


----------



## chowlover (Jan 21, 2009)

Efe is beautiful.
Great pictures.
I love black chows.
My first was a black boy.
Forgot to put on who is who.
Top picture is Kai and Qin,
Middle was my boy Khan who we lost in May.
Bottom is Qin when a puppy.
Here is our girl Shannie.








This is Kai when he was a puppy.


----------



## lilworm (Aug 11, 2007)

aww i tell you what they are adorable i am so mushy for another chow chow its unreal i would love a puppy but the purse is a little sparse they are by far the cutest :flrt: are you getting any more??


----------



## chowlover (Jan 21, 2009)

No three keep me very busy.
Qin is still a puppy he is only 6 months old.
Kai is just over two so he is still a baby.
Shannie is 7 and a half.
We always said we would only ever have two.
But we rehomed Shannie 18 months ago and it's the best thing we have ever done.
I saw one in a rescue on the net last night .It's heartbreaking to see.


----------



## lilworm (Aug 11, 2007)

martin says your chows are beautiful, he is the reason we have a chow when we got together he never shut up about them he saw a puppy with a bib on saying i love my daddy and that was it he was sold on them so he did some research and started looking, i saw efe when doing some shelter work but she was reserved was heartbroken but she came back as they had cats and did not declare this and this did not sit to well with efe :whistling2: she had no fur on her back which she had pulled out herself this was due to a mix of problems food allergy and kennel stress we battle with her coat and her scratch and pull fur habits she easily gets into, we dont know how deep set this behaviour goes and for how long she has done it, so we feed hypoallergenic diet to stop any internal reactions and we take immediate damage limitation action when she starts to fur pull, 

so we got a call and efe came home to us she lived with flash my first husky who sadly passed away june 07 at 10yrs old but she now has 4 others who we have rescued over the last few years lol who absoloutely adore her.:flrt:


----------



## housecat (Oct 14, 2007)

My next door neighbour has a Chow. Gorgeous, lovely dog. I call him Bungle:lol2:


----------

